# Why people act this way?



## seawolfe (Feb 18, 2013)

Today went fishing with my wife out of Eagle Point Marina in San Leon had a great time, had lunch at Topwater Grill great food, great day altogether. On our way back a lot of boats were waiting for the ramp, we made number 4 in line. All of a suddeen this guy with his young son come in a Pathfinder boat and as he was passing us I told him that we were waiting for the ramp. Well he just cut in front of everybody obstructed other boaters, got off his boat and went to get his trailer. With his rig he cut in front of another guy trying to get to the ramp, and slamed his trailler into the water. Got out and proceded to board his boat to drive it into the trailler. 
Nobody but me dared to say anything. I told the guy, hey a__hole nice way to teach your kid to respect others and wait for their turn. He cussed back at me but did not stick around for his manners lesson.
My question is why people behave this way?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Maybe cause nobody has wooped his arse lately? Just a thought


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Should have taken the pictures and posted them here.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Glad I don't have to fish weekends.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

They don't play that sh-t POC it would of been a fight at that ramp. But just have those type of *** holes in that area and in Galveston. Had a guy cut me and my sons wade off in Galveston.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

That's why I don't carry.


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

It's because his parents didn't raise him right. I'm willing to bet his dad is just like him and his son will be too. The dude trying to back his trailer down should have parked his truck right in front of him and told him. That **** ****** me off.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

natureboy3002 said:


> They don't play that sh-t POC it would of been a fight at that ramp. But just have those type of *** holes in that area and in Galveston. Had a guy cut me and my sons wade off in Galveston.


That ain't no joke!!! If there were 4 guys waiting in line in POC that guy would of had 4 boats on his trailer as soon as it hit the water and 4 other guys waiting for him to open his truck door!!!!!!!! I've seen some guys get pizzzzzzeedddd in POC!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

was anyone out of there truck dicking around with the ramp open


----------



## Bosshawg (Jun 1, 2012)

POC is pathetic with wknd warriors but as much as I am there all the time, still have yet to see serious a serious confrontation at the ramp. They all holler and ride away.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Shady Walls said:


> Glad I don't have to fish weekends.


Same here. I don't finish poc area much. There seems to be a shortage of ramps up there which probably contributes to the problem. Every now and then I see someone get out of hand at GI.


----------



## rocketguy (Oct 29, 2011)

I was at Eagle Point 5:30 yesterday morning and as I was backed down the ramp there was this guy tied up to the dock directly behind me to where I could not back off the trailer. He was just sitting there minding his own business and I noticed he started to untie his ropes and I asked him if he was moving. He seemed ****** that I forced him to move but duh he was blocking the ramp. Clueless and all. 

And then 30 min later some a--hole blew thru the Moses Lake floodgate area on plane with me and a few others anchored 10 yards away form this looser.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Probably someone borrowing a friends boat. Perhaps, sharkchum?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Is Moses lake like the North Jetty boat cut? People anchor there then expect people to idle through.....

Or in the cuts into some back lakes....if you anchor there Im coming through on plane too.

Im asking cuz i have never been to Moses lake....


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

Was it a yellow pathfinder?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If you try idling thru Moses gate on a strong incoming or outgoing tide...
you are gonna need a good fiber glass man....


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

I got the finger thrown at me this weekend going thru the boat cut in the Galveston jetty... I don't care if your ten feet from the cut.. I will run my boat to keep it and myself off the rocks.. Don't anchor 10' from the cut and expect for boaters to idle by..


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

sgrem said:


> Is Moses lake like the North Jetty boat cut? People anchor there then expect people to idle through.....
> 
> Or in the cuts into some back lakes....if you anchor there Im coming through on plane too.
> 
> Im asking cuz i have never been to Moses lake....


Very similar to N. Jetty boat cut. Except it is a longer narrow bottle neck.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

rocketguy said:


> ....And then 30 min later some a--hole blew thru the Moses Lake floodgate area on plane with me and a few others anchored 10 yards away form this looser.


Most of the time I go through the flood gate on plane since the tide is often ripping through there. If you aren't on plane, you won't have control of your boat and will end up hitting the concrete structure or maybe even another boat.


----------



## Psychogatortrout (Jul 22, 2014)

sgrem said:


> Is Moses lake like the North Jetty boat cut? People anchor there then expect people to idle through.....
> 
> Or in the cuts into some back lakes....if you anchor there Im coming through on plane too.
> 
> Im asking cuz i have never been to Moses lake....


When the tide is ripping through there you have to go through on plane.

By the way, if you're fishing a boat cut or a channel you need to expect boats to rip through it on plane. If you're fishing in it and someone drives through it's pretty much expected since they have to get through that cut to access moses lake. Tough luck.

That was just a terrible example unless you want to run your boat into the wall. Reminds me of people who fish the clear lake channel and holler at you or throw up their hands when you roll through (not the idling zone by outriggers, in the actual lake itself). It's like what did you expect.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

Cause his kid just crapped his pants.

Cause he was headed in after his trip was cut short by his ex wife calling the law on his other kid.

Cause hes hoping to put in again at a different ramp, and doesn't care at this point who he upsets because his friends are in a totally different bay, waiting for him and he's embarrassed.

There could be lots of reasons, but we usually see people as actors in our lives instead of the main character in their own full life. There could have been a reason he was doing it other than just being an entitled *****, but he's got too much fear, anxiety, or shame to behave better or express himself.

Most chronic a-holes spend thier days confused and frustrated by other people, and are motivated by fear and self preservation instinct.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Have you seen any line cutter in the Freeway entrances and exits?
If I could have a dime for every car doing that, I would be Trumph in no time.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

johndoughy said:


> Cause his kid just crapped his pants.
> 
> Cause he was headed in after his trip was cut short by his ex wife calling the law on his other kid.
> 
> ...


I was thinking #1, but you never know.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Actually you don't have to 'be on plane' to get thru cut safely>>JUST<< faster than the flow to be able steer, if against current you CAN idle, its not brain science.....


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

wennis1 said:


> It's because his parents didn't raise him right. I'm willing to bet his dad is just like him and his son will be too. The dude trying to back his trailer down should have parked his truck right in front of him and told him. That **** ****** me off.


Bam....parenting. Or lack therof.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

He was in a hurry to have his legs waxed, geeeessss. :doowapsta A guy cant even take care of himself anymore...... Really he is a jerk and just doesn't know any better. I try not to worry about things like that, my blood pressure and wife don't like it when I start yelling and cussing. Plus little kids are usually around and I don't want to corrupt their minds.

There have been times when I just leave the ramp and go fish a little longer, take a deep breath and reflect on positive things. Jerks usually get there's. Yes back in the old days, those old men would have given him a attitude adjustment. :bounce: Its just not worth it now days. They take you to jail :cop: and people are sue crazy .


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

wet dreams said:


> Actually you don't have to 'be on plane' to get thru cut safely>>JUST<< faster than the flow to be able steer, if against current you CAN idle, its not brain science.....


I was thinking the same thing.

I would never go blowing through the Moses Lake flood gate on plane. You can't see who, or what might be on the other side, just off to one side.

I don't get upset over people running on plane through the gate, or through the N. Jetty boat cut, but it isn't needed. Just throttle up enough to steer. I've been through both places on a ripping tide, and never had an issue.

As for people anchoring too close at either place, you can't really whine when someone comes by either on plane, or at 1/4 throttle pushing a wake. It IS a pass! :headknock


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

*True*



Bosshawg said:


> POC is pathetic with wknd warriors but as much as I am there all the time, still have yet to see serious a serious confrontation at the ramp. They all holler and ride away.


 I find this to be both pretty comical when it happens and also true...reminds me of my days playing minor league baseball. I bet we cleared benches around 10 times a year on average. Only was ever involved in one that went to blows though. Too much "peacocking" going on most of the time and its always the guy standing behind his 26 other teammates talking the most ****. I feel the same applies with the boat ramp, cleaning table, bait stands, etc altercations.

On the other side of that all is takes is one little guy feeling froggy to escalate the situation quickly though and then you better have your head on a swivel! No pun intended with swivel there.

Off topic but it was the first thing that came to mind when I read this...


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

I usually idle just fast enough to go through but I blew through the boat cut doing about 25 on Saturday afternoon. A boat was anchored on the south side in the cut. I yelled move over this is a cut not a fishing pass! People got the hint. When I went back through boat cut about 30 minutes later thay had moved out of the cut over out of the way near the rocks. I make an affort to get along with everyone. Manners and etiquette matter. Problem is some people weren't raised correctly and are raising their kids and passing the me first attitude! Test my patience after a long hot day of fishing! LOL!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good thing we have boaters with etiquette in Arroyo City, everyone drops and loads their boats quickly and has great manners. 


It is a heavily used boat ramp, but everyone is courteous....


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

The wording was a little confusing. Were you just sitting in your boat tied to the dock waiting on 3 other guys to get out of there boat first or were you waiting to back down your trailer in your truck?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

rocketguy said:


> I was at Eagle Point 5:30 yesterday morning and as I was backed down the ramp there was this guy tied up to the dock directly behind me to where I could not back off the trailer. He was just sitting there minding his own business and I noticed he started to untie his ropes and I asked him if he was moving. He seemed ****** that I forced him to move but duh he was blocking the ramp. Clueless and all.


Same at the Dike on Saturday. All ramps had guys tied off at the last piling making it harder to launch. There is plenty of room to idle off to the sides as you wait and not block the ramps.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

I have learned to expect this kind of behavior, I figure if I can get boat unloaded, and loaded on the trailer without , somekind of dumb-rearend
trying to ruin my day Im Perfect. 99% of the time , there is some kind
of issue and hard feelings at the ramp. The one that sticks in my mind
is the family that moved boat out of the water about 10 feet then opened 
up a bottle of champain, *** I typically seldom say anything seems that 
people have no idea what to do now or what to do next. They I hope get
a plan down and think about what they are doing and how it effects others.
Im glad you held your tounge and did not teach your son , new ways to handle issues at the ramp. 
Hint i have a secret black list of those I might comment to next time I see them. Like the guy that throws wakes he has two trolling motors watch out.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*ramp*

from my all my years on the water all i've come up with is this..... most fishermen are the rudest most inconsiderate people on earth. most like to think they aren't, but they are. from people tieing off to piers at the ramps to parking in the parking lots to blowing by you when not having to, to parking under the bridge to get out of the sun ( btw thats were all the freakin fish are idiots) to anchoring right behind u. i mean it's crazy. hell i had dude come up to me after 2 fish caught, from about 400 yards and park 10 feet from me and anchor up. its rough, the best time to fish these days is during deer season.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

All this is why I mainly fish week days. Thank God I have enough vacation. Plus I'm off every other Friday.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

The way I read it is if he was able to back his trailer down and load his boat up then the ramp was open......If I'm waiting in line to load my boat on the trailer, I'm in my truck waiting to back down, not sitting in the boat.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> But just have those type of *** holes in that area and in Galveston.


Oh trust me they're in POC, Port Mansfield, they're everywhere.

TH


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

JustSlabs said:


> The way I read it is if he was able to back his trailer down and load his boat up then the ramp was open......If I'm waiting in line to load my boat on the trailer, I'm in my truck waiting to back down, not sitting in the boat.


That is exactly what i was getting at. This reminded me of another thread bashing a guide for being rude when he was actually in the wrong. The line of vehicles waiting to load and unload dictate the order. Not who made it back to the ramp first. Some people like to take their time at the dock and get everything together, and some people like to jump out of the boat and get it out of the water in a hurry. That was the way i was taught at least.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

very true. u got 4 boats in line in the water and no trailer in the water i'm going to get my truck.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

It is really, REALLY nice, when your fishing partner, can back the trailer in, in a flawless fashion, after you drop him at the dock, then you can circle out of the way, while he gets in line for his turn at the ramp.

I had a boat, a big Fountain, in S Florida, a fishing boat, not a go faster. The local ramp there, was a city ramp, maintained by the city, you had to have a sticker to use it during busy times. There was a city parks guy, with a badge, found out later, they used cops on OT during the busy times, to direct traffic at the ramp. In order to come up to the ramp with a trailer, there was a lane with curbs, no doubt who was next, no cutting lines. The traffic guy kept it all flowing smooth, four lanes if I remember correctly. We used to come up to the dock, one guy that could back an F350 and trailer hopped out headed for the truck. I chased the rest of the crew onto the dock, and circled the ICW, waiting for the trailer. Usually there was a pretty stiff current in there, made for some awful messes getting on the trailer, luckily not for me. Usually made the trailer first pass, snug up to the winch and out, 30-60 seconds total wet trailer time. First time we did that, the traffic guy was like " wow, haven't seen that today". After that, he was cool, every time we launched he always said if there ever was a time we couldn't get in, since the park was full call him, he'd make room, and he did.

Moral?

There is a payback somewhere, for being smooth and quick, and POLITE, at the ramp! Although, who.... is teaching these people, these atrocious manners?


----------



## rocketguy (Oct 29, 2011)

Part Timer said:


> The wording was a little confusing. Were you just sitting in your boat tied to the dock waiting on 3 other guys to get out of there boat first or were you waiting to back down your trailer in your truck?


Waiting to back down. I was on my boat with my friend in the truck halfway down one of the three lanes. I was backed down enough to get the motor started but not deep enough to float the boat. My friend couldn't back the truck down anymore as some guy on a boat was about two boat lengths directly behind me tied to the dock. He had to move to clear the ramp lane.

About the comment at the TCD. Those ramp lanes are very nice. I like the long docks and it's nice to get the boat off the trailer and mnvr down to the end of the dock while your buddy goes to park the truck. While your're doing this someone else can launch. Two boats in a single ramp lane no problem. As long as folks are prepared. You can never be over prepared, just take your time beforehand and things should go smoothly. And if you have problems just speak up and someone will come assist.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

This doesn't surprise me in the age of the Obama-Nation. If the Feds in Washington are not responsible and held accountable.......then why should anyone else be????
It's a crying shame and I'm glad my father is not alive to witness this ****!!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

mertz09 said:


> This doesn't surprise me in the age of the Obama-Nation. If the Feds in Washington are not responsible and held accountable.......then why should anyone else be????
> It's a crying shame and I'm glad my father is not alive to witness this ****!!!!


Same here (now 13 years gone). Seriously pathetic and embarrassing.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I like Charlie's Bait Camp in Sargent. Most of us at least know each other's faces. It's a little hell hole. No docks to speak of. 1 ramp. We get out of each other's way and wait our turn. I have towed a few boats back and helped Mr. Charlie dock a few he towed back with his trawler. 

It's the way it used to be and the way it's supposed to be down there for now. 

I pulled a boat out of a ramp at Matagorda Harbor after the tool that drove it there parked it and went into the store. While I was backing my trailer down the ramp. He came out of the store barking. I made him understand he would have real bad day if he wanted some. I should have let his boat go adrift in the harbor. Yappy fat punk.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Best one I ever had pulled on me was a busy ramp on tournament day several years ago. A bunch of us were idling around waiting for partner to back the trailer into the water. My wife was backing down and just as the trailer hit the water this guy came through everybody at a fast idle headed for my trailer. I hollered to him but he just gave me the wave-off as though he really knew what he was doing. That shiny Tran XLR8 did not fit our Majek RFL's trailer very well. He was plenty sheepish and required my wife backing in deeper to release his v-hull, recently decorated with a big gelcoat scrape on the keel. I just chuckled and wished him a nice day as he reversed back out of the slip. Maybe he learned something!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Best one I ever had pulled on me was a busy ramp on tournament day several years ago. A bunch of us were idling around waiting for partner to back the trailer into the water. My wife was backing down and just as the trailer hit the water this guy came through everybody at a fast idle headed for my trailer. I hollered to him but he just gave me the wave-off as though he really knew what he was doing. That shiny Tran XLR8 did not fit our Majek RFL's trailer very well. He was plenty sheepish and required my wife backing in deeper to release his v-hull, recently decorated with a big gelcoat scrape on the keel. I just chuckled and wished him a nice day as he reversed back out of the slip. Maybe he learned something!


Wow.... I'm gonna hope it was dark and your trucks look similar???


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> Good thing we have boaters with etiquette in Arroyo City, everyone drops and loads their boats quickly and has great manners.
> 
> It is a heavily used boat ramp, but everyone is courteous....


Sounds too good to be true. Great unless they are just afraid of being deported.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

fultonswimmer said:


> Sounds too good to be true. Great unless they are just afraid of being deported.


There are several guides that frequent the launch, but not near as many as SPI. Also, there is almost always a local GW or two at the ramp, and they maintain control of the flow of trucks in line to launch/recover. U pretty much get to know one another and see familiar faces and boats there weekly, mostly all local folks.

During holiday weekends, it is a lot worse. I steer clear on those days...


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Actually Drundel - The trucks weren't even remotely similar, ours was a dark green F-350 and his was a tan Chevrolet. We did both have shiny new Coastline trailers though, so I guess he just keyed on that and didn't bother looking at the truck. His fishing partner came down to help dislodge his boat from our trailer before my wife backed in deeper to let him off and he was super apologetic...not so much the arogant and embarrassed boat driver. We all got a pretty good chuckle and never saw them at weigh-in so maybe he wasn't any better at catching tournament fish than putting a boat on a trailer.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

maybe he had an emergency . . . . . .give him a bit of grace and no worries.

life's too short for us to get bent out of shape for a guy not playing by the rules.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I used to get mad at boat ramps, now I just enjoy the entertainment for what its worth.


----------

